# favorite picture of your favorite cav



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

post here your favorite picture of your favorite cavalier  


mine: LeBron James


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

For now anyway...


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

both of my dogs


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

^^^thats my favorite dunk Ohh Sh!t


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

i cant believe anybody acctually posted on this thread keep the pics comin


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



isnt that your old Avatar?


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)




----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>***Finch***</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> isnt that your old Avatar?


Yeah...not really my favorite pic but just a pic that I found of him on google.


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

Favorite Cavz Picks. hmmmmmmmmmm


I got 17 pictures of the final score with the Cavs WINNING!


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

And you got 37 votes for one star....ahhhhh!

loser.....


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't see pictures with any type of winning swagger nor do I see any players with the star potiential of Eddy Curry. Just a bunch of Eddie Robinsonz


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

You better believe it.


----------



## ECURRY-best-C-N-EAST (Jun 30, 2003)

I think Diop could be a decent Eddy Curry if he's got good hands.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DYNASTY</b>!
> I don't see pictures with any type of winning swagger nor do I see any players with the star potiential of Eddy Curry. Just a bunch of Eddie Robinsonz


Ricky Davis, Z and Lebron are both already better than any player on the Bulls roster.


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> And you got 37 votes for one star....ahhhhh!
> 
> loser.....



now he's got 43


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

fav cav= DMILES

fav pic of DMILES is in a clippers uniform, so I'll just go with this one:


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> fav cav= DMILES
> 
> fav pic of DMILES is in a clippers uniform, so I'll just go with this one:



when did you become a cavs fan?


----------



## CraW-SovAH (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> 
> 
> Ricky Davis, Z and Lebron are both already better than any player on the Bulls roster.


:whofarted


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>***Finch***</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> when did you become a cavs fan?


I'm not a Cavs fan, but he is my favorite Cav player...


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not a Cavs fan, but he is my favorite Cav player...



why do you have a favorite cavs player if you dont like them


----------



## Bulls Free Press (Jul 1, 2003)

mine is M-Stew


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)




----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>***Finch***</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> why do you have a favorite cavs player if you dont like them


 

stay in school


----------

